# Gummifische, Zanderkant Stint in neuen, fängigen Farben



## Die Gummitanke (7. März 2007)

Hi Leute,
rechtzeit zur bevorstehenden Raubfischsaison haben wir dem Zanderkant-Stint neue fängige Farben verpaßt.
Im Test haben sich die "Stinte" als super fängig erwiesen !!!!
Und das Beste: für die Saison 2007 konnten wir den Preis pro Gummifisch auf 0,50 € incl. Mehrwertsteuer + Versandkosten senken.
Und hier die neuen Farben:


























Wo Ihr das gute Zeug kriegt ?
Na, in der Gummitanke
Mühlendamm 2
22087 Hamburg

Oder Online hier

Wie gesagt, nochmal der Preis: nur 50 Cent pro Stück incl. 19 % Mehrwertsteuer, zuzüglich Versandkosten.

Und nu wünschen wir euch viel Spaß beim Vorbereiten der nächsten Raubfischsaison


----------

